# I got a rock



## mingoman64 (Oct 23, 2022)

Any rock experts here? We really don't have rocks around here just mud, but I found this searching an old bottle dump.
My guess was dragon egg. Any ideas?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny M (Oct 23, 2022)

Its a ubiquitous mineral found in all good dumps known as "bottle killer"


----------



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy (Oct 24, 2022)

Looks like granite to me


----------



## UnderMiner (Oct 24, 2022)

It was likely in a river for hundreds of years to have become that rounded.


----------



## embe (Oct 24, 2022)

I agree with granite. Might actually be an old native tool.  Is it about the size to fit in your hand?


----------



## Len (Oct 24, 2022)

Looks like it might big+ heavy for a hand tool--hard to tell. The deal breaker on that otherwise good thought Embe, is that it shows no wear. Here is another well intended guess--ballast stone?


----------



## Mailman1960 (Oct 25, 2022)

mingoman64 said:


> Any rock experts here? We really don't have rocks around here just mud, but I found this searching an old bottle dump.
> My guess was dragon egg. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> ...


 scrambled or over easy.


----------



## mingoman64 (Oct 25, 2022)

embe said:


> I agree with granite. Might actually be an old native tool. Is it about the size to fit in your hand?


Not hand sized. Its fairly big. I'm not home but maybe 16"x12".
Has a lot of quartz on it too. I think my wife plans on putting it in a flower bed to catch the sun. Possibly the only find I've ever brought home she liked.

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy (Oct 25, 2022)

mingoman64 said:


> Not hand sized. Its fairly big. I'm not home but maybe 16"x12".
> Has a lot of quartz on it too. I think my wife plans on putting it in a flower bed to catch the sun. Possibly the only find I've ever brought home she liked.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


I hope you didn't have to carry it too many miles in a backpack...  Roy


----------



## Mailman1960 (Oct 25, 2022)

mingoman64 said:


> Not hand sized. Its fairly big. I'm not home but maybe 16"x12".
> Has a lot of quartz on it too. I think my wife plans on putting it in a flower bed to catch the sun. Possibly the only find I've ever brought home she liked.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


I must be lucky, as long as I don't bring home another woman she's okay with it.


----------



## Len (Oct 26, 2022)

I think it works for both of you. Mingo buries his wife under the rock decorated flower bed and Mailman has a spot in the wall behind one of his huge bottle displays.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Oct 26, 2022)

Len said:


> I think it works for both of you. Mingo buries his wife under the rock decorated flower bed and Mailman has a spot in the wall behind one of his huge bottle displays.
> [QUOTE
> People pay a lot of money to go see comedians, it's free here.


----------



## Crowmofo76 (Nov 7, 2022)

Johnny M said:


> Its a ubiquitous mineral found in all good dumps known as "bottle killer"


Mind blown I live on an antique landfill (1910-1974)in Peru Indiana ....we have theseit is 43 Acer . Please in lighten me


----------



## willong (Nov 7, 2022)

Crowmofo76 said:


> Mind blown I live on an antique landfill (1910-1974)in Peru Indiana ....we have theseit is 43 Acer . Please in lighten me


Sounds like a site for a date, or even an extended vacation--I have a backhoe!


----------



## Newtothiss (Nov 7, 2022)

mingoman64 said:


> Any rock experts here? We really don't have rocks around here just mud, but I found this searching an old bottle dump.
> My guess was dragon egg. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> ...


One rock.....
Don't have to be a dick and brag...




Only joking!
I'm no geologist, so I can't help..
I have to deal with so many rocks, it isn't funny!

There are some incredibly smart folks on here..
Hopefully one will chime in?


----------



## Crowmofo76 (Nov 8, 2022)

willong said:


> Sounds like a site for a date, or even an extended vacation--I have a backhoe!


You could bring your backhoe to Peru Indiana anytime you feel froggy we have a bobcat and a John Deere tractor it's a chore for sure but I love it


----------



## Frogmountain (Nov 8, 2022)

No opinion but I love your post title


----------



## Mudbug (Nov 8, 2022)

Sounds like it may be as others have said, a granite ballast stone. If you are close to where any old shipping channels are, it's a real good possibility. 
In the Big Easy, where I'm from, we find them all the time and they were actually used to make roads with, back in "the day". 
Found then rectangle 24"x20"x12, 12"x4"x6", round or oval weighing up to 80+ pounds and even brought many home for garden perimeters and sold them for that purpose as well.
We often thought that were thrown in the privies to break up the bottles and stuff, to compact them more and get more use from the "half moon house". LoL


----------



## Newtothiss (Nov 8, 2022)

willong said:


> Sounds like a site for a date, or even an extended vacation--I have a backhoe!


What kind of backhoe you got?

May come in handy lol


----------



## Crowmofo76 (Nov 8, 2022)

Today's finds @ the former
Ditzlers Landfill in 2 miles outside Peru Indiana


----------



## Len (Nov 8, 2022)

Hi Crowmofo,
All those Aunt J's! Somebody sure liked their pancakes! Those bottles are kind of hot right now. (Remember to recover any caps for max value.) That jug looks interesting. Anything on the front or base (maker's/business marks?) I can't quite read the top. Thanks and welcome to the club.


----------



## willong (Nov 8, 2022)

Newtothiss said:


> What kind of backhoe you got?
> 
> May come in handy lol


Just an older Case 480--for now.


----------



## willong (Nov 8, 2022)

Len said:


> All those Aunt J's!


Mrs. Butterworth's actually, if you'll pardon the correction. I'm not an expert, but I still have one of the smaller bottles in the kitchen--I would transfer a small amount from larger bottle and nuke it before pouring on butter-topped pancakes or waffles--it was the main brand I consumed before finally switching to real maple syrup.

I know, first half-and-half and now butter and maple syrup--I long ago accepted the familial predisposition to death via cardiac issues*. I've already survived my three score and ten, and want to enjoy whatever bonus years are fated.
     * Beats the big C in my opinion.


----------



## Roy (Nov 8, 2022)

willong said:


> Sounds like a site for a date, or even an extended vacation--I have a backhoe!


I don't know how fast your backhoe will go but with winter right around the corner I'd say you better get on the road tomorrow morning ....   Roy


----------



## willong (Nov 8, 2022)

Roy said:


> I don't know how fast your backhoe will go but with winter right around the corner I'd say you better get on the road tomorrow morning ....   Roy


Nah, no need to do that because I've perfected the art of procrastination; or, I will perfect it someday.


----------



## Len (Nov 9, 2022)

Will,
Yes, we're both in the descent stage and seemingly another piece of the shielding comes off with each new affliction. You are wise beyond your years and I'll again consider you conclusion. I know Abe would appreciate the phraseology too.    Thanks for the correction on Mrs. B's bots. --Len


----------



## mingoman64 (Nov 11, 2022)

Frogmountain said:


> No opinion but I love your post title
> View attachment 241468


I was beginning to think no one got that.

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tolmanbridge (Nov 11, 2022)

Certainly looks like granite.  Quite common in some areas.  Canadian Shield made up of mostly granite.


----------



## embe (Nov 11, 2022)

Yeah, at that size probably not a hand tool but this is why I originally asked


----------



## Len (Nov 11, 2022)

Embe,
Nice assortment. Looks like 3-4 axe heads, 5 elongated grain grind stones, 2 round, and the most interesting, _from this pic, (well positioned too)_ is the two holed oval. I'm hesitantly, going with neck piece. Second guess--handle? Caution-May be more modern than you think.    ..What general area are these from, may I ask?


----------



## BF109 (Jan 6, 2023)

My first thought was coprolite but I don't know.


----------



## tolmanbridge (Jan 6, 2023)

Definitely granite.  Definitely not an egg.  I have owned segnosaur, titanosaur, hadrosaur, and raptor style eggs or partial eggs from South America, North America and China.  They are totally different.  Also owned or still own coprolites (dinosaur, turtle, crocodile, carnivore mammal).  It is not a coprolite.


----------



## cordilleran (Jan 6, 2023)

I'll go with granite. The specimen is characteristic of intrusive igneous rocks and one can identify on visual inspection the quartzite inclusions formed in concert with two distinct kinds of feldspar (plagioclase and potassium-rich potash feldspar). As for origin, I'd call your orbicular rock a "geofact." A geofact (a portmanteau of geology and artifact) is nothing more than a natural stone formation that is often most difficult to distinguish from a man-made artifact. Isn't earth science a hoot?


----------



## Mailman1960 (Jan 6, 2023)

cordilleran said:


> I'll go with granite. The specimen is characteristic of intrusive igneous rocks and one can identify on visual inspection the quartzite inclusions formed in concert with two distinct kinds of feldspar (plagioclase and potassium-rich potash feldspar). As for origin, I'd call your orbicular rock a "geofact." A geofact (a portmanteau of geology and artifact) is nothing more than a natural stone formation that is often most difficult to distinguish from a man-made artifact. Isn't earth science a hoot?


That's a lot to take in.

              Giddy Up!!!!


----------



## Johnny M (Saturday at 9:22 PM)

cordilleran said:


> I'll go with granite. The specimen is characteristic of intrusive igneous rocks and one can identify on visual inspection the quartzite inclusions formed in concert with two distinct kinds of feldspar (plagioclase and potassium-rich potash feldspar). As for origin, I'd call your orbicular rock a "geofact." A geofact (a portmanteau of geology and artifact) is nothing more than a natural stone formation that is often most difficult to distinguish from a man-made artifact. Isn't earth science a hoot?


Thanks for your opinion professor!


----------



## maryrobb1 (Sunday at 1:30 AM)

Newtothiss said:


> One rock.....
> Don't have to be a dick and brag...
> 
> 
> ...


I believe it geo special cutter to cut it open and there's crystals in it


----------



## tolmanbridge (Monday at 10:46 AM)

maryrobb1 said:


> I believe it geo special cutter to cut it open and there's crystals in it


I definitely is not a geode.  It is solid granite and will not be hollow.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Monday at 3:25 PM)

*I have a similar granitic cobble in my rock garden.  It was in a small pile of such rounded stones on the bottom of a Florida coastal river (it had barnacles).  I think it was ballast dumped to accommodate a cargo.  Florida doesn't have native granite.*


----------

